# German quits 'unhygienic, drug-using' Taliban



## MikeL (3 Nov 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/9651180/German-quits-unhygienic-drug-using-Taliban.html



> German quits 'unhygienic, drug-using' Taliban
> A German who volunteered to fight for the Taliban quit after becoming disheartened by the violence and annoyed with the group's macho and drug-taking world.
> 
> By Matthew Day1:14PM GMT 02 Nov 2012
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (3 Nov 2012)

There are just too many ":facepalm: " items in this article to comment.  I'll leave it at  :


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Nov 2012)

Come on, he's _letting_ his wife dress how she wants, she's not an object anymore.  He's a changed man.


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2012)

I can think of only one thing to say to this person..."DUH".

MM


----------



## brihard (3 Nov 2012)

On the one hand, great life-decisions fail.

On the other hand, this is _fantastic_ counter-propaganda to be used in helping to counter the appeal of _violent_ radicalism to those who, however messed up their ideas may be, still think of themselves as ideologically pure and virtuous.


----------



## jeffb (3 Nov 2012)

This guys sentence should be to go on a speaking tour to every mosque, madrassa on a speaking tour outlining why he quit. The retribution here gained by jail time is not as important as leveraging people like this to prevent future jihadists.


----------



## brihard (3 Nov 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> This guys sentence should be to go on a speaking tour to every mosque, madrassa on a speaking tour outlining why he quit. The retribution here gained by jail time is not as important as leveraging people like this to prevent future jihadists.



Well said.


----------



## GnyHwy (3 Nov 2012)

The only problems with sending him on a speaking tour is that no one will give a crap what he has to say.  He's a loser no matter how you look at it.

To all the moderates who don't need to hear him anyway, he is just an ill informed, weak minded moron.

To all the radicals he is a weak coward.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Nov 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> To all the moderates who don't need to hear him anyway, he is just an ill informed, weak minded moron.
> 
> To all the radicals he is a weak coward.


It's the people on the margins between both groups who will benefit. I think jeffb has a great idea.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (3 Nov 2012)

http://www.timesofisrael.com/former-neo-nazi-who-joined-taliban-happy-to-be-in-german-jail/

He was apparently a neo-nazi before joining the Taliban.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Nov 2012)

I want to agree but I  can't.

Lets say a guy rapes a women and goes to jail. In jail he gets raped and has an epiphany, getting raped isn't nice.  He then wants to go out into the world and tell everyone that raping women is infact bad and it's mean.  Would we support that?  I know I would say screw that lock him up for as long as possible, to hell with his enlightenment.  It seems like a lot of people learn their lesson after getting caught.

This guy sounded like an idiot before it was noted he was a neo-nazi.  An idiot hitting himself in the head with a hammer then telling people not to hit themselves in the head with a hammer
1. won't make people (smart enough not to hit themselves in the head with hammers in the first place)  go out and do it; and
2. won't stop idiots from going out regardless and hitting themselves in the head with hammers, then putting it on youtube.


----------

